

Why Use Windows - enthdegree
http://www.nerdhow.com/why-i-use-windows/

======
dozzie
The author tells himself that _other_ people working as uncomfortably as
everywhere else is _more important_ than him working comfortably.

------
olgeni
"The only thing I have lost since switching is the smug self-righteousness..."

(well...)

